# Mebane, NC CCO (Tanger Outlets)



## aeroerin (Jul 11, 2011)

This is a new-ish CCO in North Carolina!  I'm hopefully going there tomorrow and can report on items/prices for MAC.

  	Anyone been there recently?


----------



## Care (Jul 11, 2011)

I went back in February, they had a decent selection.  I loved the layout of the store.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi ladies!! I just did a major haul at this CCO. I nearly fainted from the selection! They are a heaven. TONS of stuff. Shelves full. One shelving unit from top to bottom on BOTH sides filled with MAC. At least 30-40 eye shadows, tons of various types of foundation (in many shades), tons of holiday kits, brush kits, nail polishes (at least 20) and at least 3 cases. They almost had all of the smaller eyeshadows from the Disney villans collection. Several "To the Beach" collection, including the orange bag. Lots of Tartan Tale kits and the bear! I am trying to go back real soon so hopefully I can get even more info. Below is my haul!


  	Studio Tech Foundation (NC44)
  	Mating Call (mega metal shadow)
  	Unflappable (mega metal shadow)
  	Shock-A-Holic (eyeshadow)
  	Night Manoeuvres (eyeshadow)
  	Vibrant Grape (eyeshadow)
  	Three Ring Yellow (eyeshadow)
  	Marvel (eyeshadow)
  	Very Violet (eyeshadow)
  	Her Alter Image (eyeshadow) (Villans)
  	Vile Violet (eyeshadow) (Villans)
  	She Who Dares (eyeshadow) (Villans)
  	Dame's Desire (eyeshadow) (Liberty of London)
  	Odd Couple (eyeshadow)
  	Sea & Sky (eyeshadow)
  	Photogravure (technakohl eye liner)
  	Black Line (pearlglide intense eye liner)
  	Petrol Blue (pearlglide intense eye liner)
  	Aristo-Cat (lipstick) (frost)
  	Violetta (amplified creme lipstick)
  	Lovechild (lipglass) (Diana Ross collection!)
  	Easy Lounger (lipglass) (To the Beach)
  	Troublemaker (dazzle lipstick)
  	Waveline (fluidline)
  	Ash Violet (fluideline)
  	Blacktrack (fluideline)
  	Dark Brown (creme liner)
  	Black (creme liner)
  	Brush Cleaner X 2
  	Blot Film


  	Whew!


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Dec 5, 2012)

I went to this CCO on 11/25/12 and it had a lot of good stuff! But, this was the second CCO that I stopped at on my road trip, and I didn't make a list of al that I saw. But this is what I remember/my standouts:  	Runaway Red ls (Shop Cook)  	Dish it Up ls (Shop Cook)  	Fervent ls (Gareth Pugh)  	Outrage lg (Gareth Pugh)  	X-S ls  	Sweet As Cocoa Blush  	Coygirl Blush  	Prep + Prime translucent powder  	Cleanse off Oil  	150 brush  	234 brush  	109 brush ( This CCO was ROCKING on the brush selection)  	Short handled 187 brush  	Porcleain Pink MSF  	Medium Plus (I think) MSF  	Refined Deeper Bronzer (I should have snatched that up...but when I used to have it, I never used it)  	Lots of potted eyeshadows (the only one I remember is Hepcat)


----------



## MACGirl13 (Dec 24, 2012)

Where is Melbane, NC?  I love close to the one in Gaffney and Concord Mills.  I also hear that they are opening another Outlet Mall in Charlotte, so I am so hoping that will be another CCO for us.


----------



## BriarRose (Dec 25, 2012)

MACGirl13 said:


> Where is Melbane, NC?  I love close to the one in Gaffney and Concord Mills.  I also hear that they are opening another Outlet Mall in Charlotte, so I am so hoping that will be another CCO for us.


  	Mebane is roughly 2 hours from Charlotte, so maybe an hour and a half or so from Concord Mills. Just take I-85 North to exit 154, I believe it is. The mall is right off of the interstate.

  	Really great location. I was traveling through NC earlier in the fall and stopped by. Tons of goodies! Finally got my long searched for BU of Crystal Pink MSF from Semi-Precious, and my first Rose Quartz MSF from there, and some other goodies.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Dec 29, 2012)

I will definitely need to check it out. Maybe I can start in Gaffney, then Concord Mills, then Mebane.  Make a day of CCO.


----------



## maybeline46 (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm going to be stopping by tomorrow. Has anybody been recently?


----------



## maybeline46 (Aug 9, 2013)

I went by there today and they have the largest selection of MAC I've ever seen at a CCO.  The sales rep said it was just the luck of the draw.  She said sometimes they don't have much.

[img=http://s6.postimg.org/awi1r8aa5/image.jpg]

[img=http://s6.postimg.org/g6n0iiuj1/image.jpg]


----------



## maybeline46 (Aug 9, 2013)

trying to post pics again:

  	<a href='http://postimg.org/image/g6n0iiuj1/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s6.postimg.org/g6n0iiuj1/image.jpg' border='0' alt="image" /></a>

  	<a href='http://postimg.org/image/awi1r8aa5/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s6.postimg.org/awi1r8aa5/image.jpg' border='0' alt="image" /></a>


----------



## MACGirl13 (Oct 8, 2013)

maybeline46 said:


> trying to post pics again:


  DId you noticed their MAC Brushes or Blushes?


----------



## maybeline46 (Oct 8, 2013)

MACGirl13 said:


> DId you noticed their MAC Brushes or Blushes?


  I did...they had lots of blushes! I found Coygirl there. They had a whole row of blushes. I'd say about 30 different ones. I didn't look at the brushes since I don't need any.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Oct 8, 2013)

[COLOR=FF00AA][/COLOR]





maybeline46 said:


> I did...they had lots of blushes! I found Coygirl there. They had a whole row of blushes. I'd say about 30 different ones. I didn't look at the brushes since I don't need any.


  I live in Charlotte and have to drive to Clayton tomorrow for work, I thought a 42 mile detour would be in order. I am excited to see the blushes. What did you see there and what did you get?


----------



## maybeline46 (Oct 8, 2013)

MACGirl13 said:


> [COLOR=FF00AA][/COLOR] I live in Charlotte and have to drive to Clayton tomorrow for work, I thought a 42 mile detour would be in order. I am excited to see the blushes. What did you see there and what did you get?


  If you're coming from Charlotte & heading to Clayton, the best route (even if you weren't planning on making the makeup stop) is to go 85 to 40E. My brother lives in Charlotte & I'm from Garner which is right down the road from Clayton. The Mebane outlets will be right off of 40 so no detour necessary!   I got a bunch of DC'd eyeshadows (sparkle Neely Sparkle, Parisian skies, diamond dove, oomph, and some others). I also got illicit lipglass I think. They had a huge MAC selection at the time. Hopefully a lot of the products are still there for you.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Oct 8, 2013)

maybeline46 said:


> If you're coming from Charlotte & heading to Clayton, the best route (even if you weren't planning on making the makeup stop) is to go 85 to 40E. My brother lives in Charlotte & I'm from Garner which is right down the road from Clayton. The Mebane outlets will be right off of 40 so no detour necessary!   I got a bunch of DC'd eyeshadows (sparkle Neely Sparkle, Parisian skies, diamond dove, oomph, and some others). I also got illicit lipglass I think. They had a huge MAC selection at the time. Hopefully a lot of the products are still there for you.


  Perfect, you confirmed my route plan pet Mapquest, LOL. When I called today, she said they had about 12-15 brushes, 40 blush and that many shadows. I will be broke when I leave there. So excited to see what they have. I hope I am NOT disappointed.


----------



## BriarRose (Oct 9, 2013)

I was just there last Wednesday. I didn't buy anything sad to say! Lots of goodies but nothing I wanted.  I can't remember a lot because I have literally been to 5 different CCOs in the past week and they all run together now. But I think they had both Marilyn blushes (bare minimum, they had Legendary), Sakura MB, and several of the Tres Cheek and Extra Dimension blushes.  For MSF, they only had Porcelain Pink and Lightscapade. Also had one Stereo Rose in a plastic container (for single items only) above the lipgloss display area.  Also had 2-3 Tendertone shades, if you like those!


----------



## MACGirl13 (Oct 9, 2013)

BriarRose said:


> I was just there last Wednesday. I didn't buy anything sad to say! Lots of goodies but nothing I wanted.  I can't remember a lot because I have literally been to 5 different CCOs in the past week and they all run together now. But I think they had both Marilyn blushes (bare minimum, they had Legendary), Sakura MB, and several of the Tres Cheek and Extra Dimension blushes.  For MSF, they only had Porcelain Pink and Lightscapade. Also had one Stereo Rose in a plastic container (for single items only) above the lipgloss display area.  Also had 2-3 Tendertone shades, if you like those!


  Thankyou for the information, I plan on going there today to check it out.  Sounds like they have the same items as the CCO in Concord, NC.


----------



## maybeline46 (Oct 16, 2013)

I went back 2 days ago. They still have tons of eyeshadow, the purple Archie quad, other stuff from Archie, other sets, including holiday '12. I got some dirty blonde fluid line gel brow creme. They had several paint pots, blushes, lip glasses, cremesheens, and brush sets. It's still the largest selection if MAC I've ever seen after years of going to CCOs. Found my orange mattene stick that is a staple for me!


----------

